# DRI sued again by customer for high pressure sales tactics



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2016)

http://www.courthousenews.com/2016/03/10/time-share-company-accused-of-elder-abuse.htm


----------



## davidvel (Mar 10, 2016)

Interesting read:


> Diamond International sends buses to seniors' communities to take them to Nevada, Ridley said. And once they get a name, there will be a nonstop barrage of phone calls. That's what happened to him, Wolff says in the lawsuit.
> One Diamond timeshare owner told Morgenson: "Diamond is much more ambitious, aggressive and downright nasty in their sales presentations compared to Marriott and Westin. Diamond just has an amazing reputation of being tough on people."
> A 77-year-old California woman told Morgenson that after a 5-hour hard sell, which left her "shaking," but which she withstood, Diamond gave her a voided receipt for a $4,840 charge on her credit card: *"The representatives had been so certain that she would agree to the offer that they had charged her card for the down payment - even though she had not given approval*," the Times reported.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 10, 2016)

I hope they 'Hang 'Em High' for the rest of the sleazy weasels to see, and make the fines high enough to sting. With sales figures of $845M last year, punitive awards of $100M each to a few seniors oughtta get their attention. Adding in open-ended rescission periods and refunds of funds that seniors have paid would go a long way toward fair treatment.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2016)

its like the most recent episode of better call saul!


----------



## Ty1on (Mar 10, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> http://www.courthousenews.com/2016/03/10/time-share-company-accused-of-elder-abuse.htm



Nooooooooo!


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (Mar 11, 2016)

You are too quick for me! 

I was just logging on to post this - 

http://www.courthousenews.com/2016/03/10/time-share-company-accused-of-elder-abuse.htm - 

you already started the tread...


----------



## Picker57 (Mar 19, 2016)

Some time ago there was an episode of a show about "Undercover Bosses" that profiled the head guy with DRI.  I can't remember his name, but, ohmigod, his whole demeanor just screamed "Las Vegas Sleaze".   Dunno if it's available, but definitely suggested viewing for anyone considering DRI.   

Sounds like DRI and Worstgate are soulmates when it comes to business practices. I'm definitely not crazy about the uptick in fees with Shell, but they're relatively straightforward compared to these two. 

    --Zach


----------



## marg2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Picker57 said:


> Some time ago there was an episode of a show about "Undercover Bosses" that profiled the head guy with DRI.  I can't remember his name, but, ohmigod, his whole demeanor just screamed "Las Vegas Sleaze".   Dunno if it's available, but definitely suggested viewing for anyone considering DRI.



Zach, that episode left me with such a bad taste in my mouth. What a sleaze this guy Cloobeck came across as. I had a DRI timeshare, but managed to give it back to them last year. Yay.

Here's a link to the video on YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLrUKT2SgyU


----------



## Picker57 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hmm....good to know that you could give stuff back. Was this on their points system?  I'm still wondering what I might be able to do with my Shell points when 'that day' eventually comes.  
Didn't realize that particular show would be on YouTube (I guess everything is...). What a creepy egomaniacal showboat (he should be in politics) !! 

                 ------Zach


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 19, 2016)

marg2 said:


> Zach, that episode left me with such a bad taste in my mouth. What a sleaze this guy Cloobeck came across as. I had a DRI timeshare, but managed to give it back to them last year. Yay.
> 
> Here's a link to the video on YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLrUKT2SgyU



Never saw the show, but I actually had several direct communications with Cloobeck via e-mail.  When he was CEO he actually received e-mails from owners and responded to them.  Imagine that!!!

The last communications that he and I had happened after Hurricane Odile devastated Cabo.  He was on one of the first flights into Cabo after the airport opened to meet with the staff people at the resort and assure them that they would be taken care of while the resort was being rebuilt.  

I won't share all of the details of our correspondence, as they got a bit personal between us, but I cansummarize to say that clearly to me his first concern was for the employees and their families, and not profits. I came away quite impressed with his character and his integrity.  

For sure, he's in the recreation and travel industry, and there is persona that comes with that. But below that, there was a real, genuine, caring human being.  Who actually did believe that treating employees was both the right thing to ethically as well as making the most sense long-range as a business proposition.

Since Cloobeck relinquished the reins, it's my impression that his successor doesn't have that same passion, definitely for the worse.


----------

